# High Ankle Sprain/Leg Pain



## dems4me

I've been having what I consider to be severe pain in my left leg above the ankle that is incredibly painful. Ankle is ok to touch but anytime I turn my ankle I have extreme pain in my shin (not the ankle) about two inches up from the ankle.  I've had this off and on for the past 6 months and eventually end up immobilized.  The pain even keeps me up at night while elevated or not ... I don't think this is a shin splint because Ithink that is higher up in the shin (below knee cap) and I don't run.  I have no idea what this is or what it could be and have been searching the internet... when I walk now, I just kind of flop the leg instead of bending anything... right leg moves, then left leg is kind of a drag flop beause its just too painful.  I'm in heels so this doesn't get any easier to do when at work.  I can't help but limp because its too painful and I just started a new job and am trying to grin and bear it and walk normal but its just too darned painful   any suggestions?  onlly thing that helped last time I had this was ace bandage compressions but I can't exactly wear one at work.  What the heck is this?


----------



## mAlice

dems4me said:
			
		

> any suggestions?



You've  had this for 6 mos and haven't seen a doctor?  :dur:


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've been having what I consider to be severe pain in my left leg above the ankle that is incredibly painful. Ankle is ok to touch but anytime I turn my ankle I have extreme pain in my shin (not the ankle) about two inches up from the ankle.  I've had this off and on for the past 6 months and eventually end up immobilized.  The pain even keeps me up at night while elevated or not ... I don't think this is a shin splint because Ithink that is higher up in the shin (below knee cap) and I don't run.  I have no idea what this is or what it could be and have been searching the internet... when I walk now, I just kind of flop the leg instead of bending anything... right leg moves, then left leg is kind of a drag flop beause its just too painful.  I'm in heels so this doesn't get any easier to do when at work.  I can't help but limp because its too painful and I just started a new job and am trying to grin and bear it and walk normal but its just too darned painful   any suggestions?


 Stop kicking the BF? :shrug:


----------



## dems4me

elaine said:
			
		

> You've  had this for 6 mos and haven't seen a doctor?  :dur:



No, I didn't have insurance and my benefits here don't kick in until 90 days. I've been worried about the cost of x-rays$$$, mris$$$, etc...


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> No, I didn't have insurance and my benefits here don't kick in until 90 days. I've been worried about the cost of x-rays$$$, mris$$$, etc...


I feel your pain.


----------



## dems4me

camily said:
			
		

> I feel your pain.




trust me, I don't think you do... its frickn' unbearable today, it started yesterday walking to lunch and by the end of the day it was practically inoperable.   Will keep searching the net.  Thanks!


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> trust me, I don't think you do... its frickn' unbearable today, it started yesterday walking to lunch and by the end of the day it was practically inoperable.   Will keep searching the net.  Thanks!


Actually I meant that I feel your pain in not having insurance. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## dems4me

camily said:
			
		

> Actually I meant that I feel your pain in not having insurance. Sorry for the confusion.




sorry, if there's any room for confusion or two ways to interpret something, I  tend to always interpret it the WRONG way... 

Also this area is very hot when I touch it and not much swelling.  Asprin doesn't help.


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> sorry, if there's any room for confusion or two ways to interpret something, I  tend to always interpret it the WRONG way...
> 
> Also this area is very hot when I touch it and not much swelling.  Asprin doesn't help.


Quite an understandable mistake. Please, allow me to take full responsibility. It was intended as a play on words, though not a very good one.


----------



## RoseRed

dems4me said:
			
		

> Also this area is very hot when I touch it and not much swelling.  Asprin doesn't help.



Maybe it's a staph infection!


----------



## dems4me

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a staph infection!



off and on? I was just in drs. this weekend with bronchitis and got a Zpak yuo'd think that woudl clear it up .. maybe? Also there's no wound or entry areas :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

dems4me said:
			
		

> off and on? I was just in drs. this weekend with bronchitis and got a Zpak yuo'd think that woudl clear it up .. maybe? Also there's no wound or entry areas :shrug:



Are you going to  pediatrician?  Maybe he just wants you to come back every week.  :shrug:


----------



## dems4me

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you going to  pediatrician?  Maybe he just wants you to come back every week.  :shrug:




  NO!!!!


----------



## mAlice

Aren't there clinics or something that people go to who don't have insurance?


----------



## citysherry

elaine said:
			
		

> Aren't there clinics or something that people go to who don't have insurance?



Yeah, they're called Hospital Emergency Rooms.  

I had to take one of my girls to Calvert Hospital for stitches one Saturday afternoon and the place was jammed up with people seeking non-emergency attention.  When I found out the wait would be about 3 hrs we left and went to one of those walk-in treatment places where we were seen right away and her forehead glued closed all in under an hour!


----------



## dems4me

elaine said:
			
		

> Aren't there clinics or something that people go to who don't have insurance?



Honestly, I've never looked into any local ones.  Do they set up a payment plan or something? The way I see it, I've been this long - another 90 days won't kill me it'll just make me miserable is all.  I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem and if so what, if any, immediate remedy there is for this so I'm not walking all funny around the office... you know "hey! here comes that new girl, she's walking funny, is she staggering? what's with her leg flop, it wasn't there before" kind of thing not to mention its painful as hell.  I'll keep searching the net when I get free.  Thanks!


----------



## justbeachy

dems4me said:
			
		

> sorry, if there's any room for confusion or two ways to interpret something, I  tend to always interpret it the WRONG way...
> 
> Also this area is very hot when I touch it and not much swelling.  Asprin doesn't help.


There's a river in Africa that has a parasite that gets in you body through your   or by drinking the water. It grows to maturity then crawls out of your skin on an arm or a leg very slooowly, like days.. you have to pull it out. I read about it in National G. 

Have you been in a river in Africa?


----------



## Toxick

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've had this off and on for the past 6 months and eventually end up immobilized.



I don't want to start a panic, but that sounds like a flesh-eating virus. I'd have it looked at yesterday... sooner if possible.


----------



## mAlice

dems4me said:
			
		

> Honestly, I've never looked into any local ones.  Do they set up a payment plan or something?



I have no idea.  I was asking.


----------



## dems4me

justbeachy said:
			
		

> There's a river in Africa that has a parasite that gets in you body through your   or by drinking the water. It grows to maturity then crawls out of your skin on an arm or a leg very slooowly, like days.. you have to pull it out. I read about it in National G.
> 
> Have you been in a river in Africa?



I've been working in DC for about 17 years. Does that count? 








(implied meaning of course is, that there's lots of international travelers here)


----------



## RoseRed

dems4me said:
			
		

> Honestly, I've never looked into any local ones.  Do they set up a payment plan or something? The way I see it, I've been this long - another 90 days won't kill me it'll just make me miserable is all.  I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem and if so what, if any, immediate remedy there is for this so I'm not walking all funny around the office... you know "hey! here comes that new girl, she's walking funny, is she staggering? what's with her leg flop, it wasn't there before" kind of thing not to mention its painful as hell.  I'll keep searching the net when I get free.  Thanks!



Why does it take 90 days for your insurance to kick in?


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've been working in DC for about 17 years. Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (implied meaning of course is, that there's lots of international travelers here)


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Why does it take 90 days for your insurance to kick in?


Before they make any commitments on you they want to make sure your a keeper.


----------



## PrepH4U

justbeachy said:
			
		

> There's a river in Africa that has a parasite that gets in you body through your   or by drinking the water. It grows to maturity then crawls out of your skin on an arm or a leg very slooowly, like days.. you have to pull it out. I read about it in National G.
> 
> Have you been in a river in Africa?


I thought it sounded like the Shanghaii Shin Syndrome :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

camily said:
			
		

> Before they make any commitments on you they want to make sure your a keeper.



I have never had that problem.


----------



## dems4me

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Why does it take 90 days for your insurance to kick in?



Don't know why, they told me at the start of the job, that after 90 days my benefits kick in and that in September I'll get a raise. :shrug:  Maybe they need to take enough out of my paycheck for 3 months to have met a premium for them or something.  I have no idea.


----------



## PrepH4U

dems4me said:
			
		

> Don't know why, they told me at the start of the job, that after 90 days my benefits kick in and that in September I'll get a raise. :shrug:  Maybe they need to take enough out of my paycheck for 3 months to have met a premium for them or something.  I have no idea.



Isn't the normal probation period 3 months or so? :shrug:


----------



## camily

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> I thought it sounded like the Shanghaii Shin Syndrome :shrug:


I think she just needs to stop kicking the BF.


----------



## Gemmi

That sounds really strange.And you haven't injured yourself ?I understand the no insurance thing-been there,done that.You really should see a Dr. ASAP.I,myself wouldn't be able to handle to worry of not knowing.Good Luck!


----------



## dems4me

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Isn't the normal probation period 3 months or so? :shrug:



I have no idea, all I'm focused on is my agency contract.  I signed a 5 month contract with my agent.  If I get terminated or quit within 5 months I'm responsible for all agency fees.  As for probabtion period, yes, generally all new employees have one but you have to really, really, really screw up for it to really matter one way or another. Its basically just a term to me.


----------



## dems4me

Gemmi said:
			
		

> That sounds really strange.And you haven't injured yourself ?I understand the no insurance thing-been there,done that.You really should see a Dr. ASAP.I,myself wouldn't be able to handle to worry of not knowing.Good Luck!



No, no injuries, and I'm not a runner (unless chased). Its just weird.  I have enough stress right now in life to really take the time to worry about what is causing this, I just want to know so I can stop the pain and prevent the next flare up or whatever the heck it is.


----------



## Toxick

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Why does it take 90 days for your insurance to kick in?



That's typical.
I don't remember having a job where there wasn't a 90 day probation period when you first start. 

Usually you dont' get any benefits during that period, and you ought to be on your best behavior. Often you get a raise and all  your benefits kick in after 90 days.

In fact, I just had my 90th day back in Maryland this week.



I mean...


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> No, no injuries, and I'm not a runner (*unless chased* ). Its just weird.  I have enough stress right now in life to really take the time to worry about what is causing this, I just want to know so I can stop the pain and prevent the next flare up or whatever the heck it is.


----------



## camily

Wait a minute...have you had your foot in your mouth or up someone's a$$ lately? If so, this could be the culprit.


----------



## dems4me

Toxick said:
			
		

> That's typical.
> I don't remember having a job where there wasn't a 90 day probation period when you first start.
> 
> Usually you dont' get any benefits during that period, and you ought to be on your best behavior. Often you get a raise and all  your benefits kick in after 90 days.
> 
> In fact, I just had my 90th day back in Maryland this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean...




I remember when I first started working for a firm when I was 18 or  19 and was trying to get my allergies under control and saw an allergiest and we set up plan that included (dmp) shot inejctions etc... My insurance at the time said it was perexisting and that there was an 8 month pre-existing condition period where they wouldn't pay for it.  I couldn't afford the $50.00 vials every month so I quit. I'm just wondering if it'll be like this when I do get my shin/ankle thing checked... if they'll say its pre-existing or something.  I just want to stop the pain is all and be able to walk normal and now get sleep.


----------



## dems4me

There's this which is the general location and they call it shin splint, but I don't run and at work I'm primarily stationary. I'm perplexed 
http://www.merck.com/mmhe/sec05/ch075/ch075c.html

"The main symptom of anterolateral shin splints is pain along the front and outside of the shin. At first, the pain is felt only immediately after the heel strikes the ground during running, walking, skiing, or other similar exercises. If the person continues to run, the pain occurs throughout each step, eventually becoming constant. Usually by the time the person sees a doctor, the shin hurts when touched"

Mine is way beyond this, it hurts even when not touched and when touched I go through the ceiling.  I have a high threshold for pain and have had broken bones in both arms, but this is just imbearable.


----------



## dems4me

well, I've spent most of my lunch break researching this and I definately think ist a stress fracture, I just have no idea how I got it..  but according to these causes, you'd think with all the running around I'm doing and maybe just don't realize, I'd be losing weight and being thin like a marathoner or something hwelll:

Article says "If the pain is severe, you may have strained this area enough to cause a stress fracture in the tibia. If this is the case you should see a doctor immediately"

Looks like I'll be alrady spending my first paycheck I'll be getting on Tuesday


----------



## mrweb

dems4me said:
			
		

> well, I've spent most of my lunch break researching this and I definately think ist a stress fracture, I just have no idea how I got it..  but according to these causes, you'd think with all the running around I'm doing and maybe just don't realize, I'd be losing weight and being thin like a marathoner or something hwelll:
> 
> Article says "If the pain is severe, you may have strained this area enough to cause a stress fracture in the tibia. If this is the case you should see a doctor immediately"
> 
> Looks like I'll be alrady spending my first paycheck I'll be getting on Tuesday


IMO, Sounds like a nerve problem, perhaps pinched or restricted.  Trust me, I do feel your pain, it is the worst around.  Is it just in the front of the leg or in the back of the leg/knee as well?  Have you recently had any back problems or foot pain?  Any falls, jolts or anything unusual that would cause stress to your leg, knee and/or back?  (Hey, not a doctor, I've just had a lot of back and sciatica problems after a injury in the military)
In the interim, try motrin and moist heat, not just a dry heating pad.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dems go to an Urgent Care place.  There used to be one in San Souci Plaza in California, not sure if it's still there or it's moved.  But they'll get you fixed up and work out a payment option for you.  I definitely don't think you should mess around with this.

As for relieving the pain and inflammation, take a couple of aspirin - that's the best thing for it.  But DON'T ignore it and do go see a doctor.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Dems go to an Urgent Care place.  There used to be one in San Souci Plaza in California, not sure if it's still there or it's moved.  But they'll get you fixed up and work out a payment option for you.  I definitely don't think you should mess around with this.
> 
> As for relieving the pain and inflammation, take a couple of aspirin - that's the best thing for it.  But DON'T ignore it and do go see a doctor.



Breton Medical.  There is also an ungent care at the ER at St. Mary's.  They open at 10am, not sure what time they close or weekend hours.  My suggestion would be to call first.


----------



## dems4me

mrweb said:
			
		

> IMO, Sounds like a nerve problem, perhaps pinched or restricted.  Trust me, I do feel your pain, it is the worst around.  Is it just in the front of the leg or in the back of the leg/knee as well?  Have you recently had any back problems or foot pain?  Any falls, jolts or anything unusual that would cause stress to your leg, knee and/or back?  (Hey, not a doctor, I've just had a lot of back and sciatica problems after a injury in the military)
> In the interim, try motrin and moist heat, not just a dry heating pad.




no pains or problems with knee or foot, the only back problem was a diaglnosis a few years ago of degenerative joint disease in my back found on an mri, which I really don't see what the big deal is. Just normal, getting old kind of back pain to me   The leg pain is about an 8 on a scale of 1-10 just sitting and not moving it.  I would like to get something to eat for lunch but its just not worth the pain of moving about and getting something and I dont' want to ask for any time off, etc...  I'll wrap it tonight and see how it does and try to stay off it for a bit (not that I have ANY choice at this point)


----------



## dems4me

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Breton Medical.  There is also an ungent care at the ER at St. Mary's.  They open at 10am, not sure what time they close or weekend hours.  My suggestion would be to call first.




Awesome!! Thanks RR and thanks too for your suggestion Vria!! Will check them both out!!  The only problem I'm worried about is the $$$ even if it is a payment plan, they'd still want to do x-rays an maybe and mri (that's definately something I'd want to have insurance to do)


----------



## RoseRed

dems4me said:
			
		

> Awesome!! Thanks RR and thanks too for your suggestion Vria!! Will check them both out!!


YW.


----------



## dems4me

RoseRed said:
			
		

> YW.




For some reason, I was thinking that the free clinics were something that was for life threatening emergencies only.  For me, its just my quality of life is temporarily crappy, not the same as life threatening.


----------



## Pete

Is the sprain high up on your ankle or did it happen while your ankles were up high?


----------



## itsbob

Do you sit all day?? Sit for long periods of time daily??

Site swollen, warm to the touch?

Deep Vein Thrombosis.. you may be getting ready to throw an embolism.. (Blood Clot)

Could be life threatening.. dad had it when he was in his late 30's early 40's, got him medevaced out of Vietnam for it.

Killed that reporter in Iraq..


----------



## mrweb

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Dems go to an Urgent Care place. There used to be one in San Souci Plaza in California, not sure if it's still there or it's moved. But they'll get you fixed up and work out a payment option for you. I definitely don't think you should mess around with this.
> 
> As for relieving the pain and inflammation, take a couple of aspirin - that's the best thing for it. But DON'T ignore it and do go see a doctor.


Pain on a level of 8 it tough to deal with.  I agree with vrai, you can't live with that for 90 days, you won't be able to focus on your job and risk losing it during your probation.  Talk to the employee benefits person, perhaps they have suggestions.  People do get sick, even during a probationary period.  

Maybe we should start a Dems4you fund to get you over the hump with this.


----------



## dems4me

mrweb said:
			
		

> Pain on a level of 8 it tough to deal with.  I agree with vrai, you can't live with that for 90 days, you won't be able to focus on your job and risk losing it during your probation.  Talk to the employee benefits person, perhaps they have suggestions.  People do get sick, even during a probationary period.
> 
> Maybe we should start a Dems4you fund to get you over the hump with this.




Its off and on - it seems to come on every few months out of the blue - don't worry about a fund.   I'll get it taken care of, was just looking for a quick cure to get through the day and possibly weekend.  I've taken several ibuprofene tabs just now, crossing fingers and hoping they work!  I'm sure its nothing at all serious like an embuylizm, blood clot, or something. Dont' want to go to admin with this.  As timing has it, I tried to get off for my aunt's funearl last friday and was told absolutely not - now this friday I'm limping/hobbling around   I don't want her to associate my name with "drama",  Just make it 5:30 for me will ya?!!!


----------



## dems4me

Pete said:
			
		

> Is the sprain high up on your ankle or did it happen while your ankles were up high?




 Don't worry its not your fault, you meant well 

Its about 2-3 inches above my ankle in the front.


----------



## Keesa

HEY YOU.  Medical field person here. GET TO A DOCTOR ASAP.  No more excuses, no more "waiting to see" or "I'll try this."   Everyone here has had good suggestions, but you need to see a doctor.  I MEAN IT.   All Emergency care places will set up a payment plan.


----------



## dems4me

Keesa said:
			
		

> HEY YOU.  Medical field person here. GET TO A DOCTOR ASAP.  No more excuses, no more "waiting to see" or "I'll try this."   Everyone here has had good suggestions, but you need to see a doctor.  I MEAN IT.   All Emergency care places will set up a payment plan.



:

It'll be alright, I'm ok.


----------



## dems4me

Its starting to feel a little better, I've been off of it for a few hours(?) and the ibuprofene I think is helping!  We are down to about a 5 on the pain scale!


----------



## Keesa

Ok!  Don't agree with ya, but it's your life and your pain.  
Then I do recommend:
1.  Two 81mg baby aspirin daily.
2.  Another type of anti-inflammatory, such as ibuprofen.
3.  Hot and then cold compresses.
4.  Elevation.
5.  Wearing compression stockings (diabetics use them) during the day. I know! Not too sexy, but they work.
Good luck to you.  Bet 5:30pm can't come soon enough.


----------



## dems4me

Keesa said:
			
		

> Ok!  Don't agree with ya, but it's your life and your pain.
> Then I do recommend:
> 1.  Two 81mg baby aspirin daily.
> 2.  Another type of anti-inflammatory, such as ibuprofen.
> 3.  Hot and then cold compresses.
> 4.  Elevation.
> 5.  Wearing compression stockings (diabetics use them) during the day. I know! Not too sexy, but they work.
> Good luck to you.  Bet 5:30pm can't come soon enough.




yep... compression does make it feel better, almost as if I'm reattaching the muscle to the bone again or something.  I do have stockings on but dont' know anything about compression stockings,  I have taken and antiinflammatory, and I will elevate when I get home! Thanks! If its not better tomorrow, I'll check into Rose and Vria's suggestions for the clinic. If it is, I'll just pray the next flare up isn't until  after May 15th.  Thanks!


----------



## sushisamba

Why in God's name do you have heels on if it hurts that badly?


----------



## dems4me

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Why in God's name do you have heels on if it hurts that badly?




I'll walk around the firm barefoot, I'm sure they'd understand.


----------



## sushisamba

dems4me said:
			
		

> I'll walk around the firm barefoot, I'm sure they'd understand.


I'm with ya with the high heels, but when my back or feet hurt, I have 2 pair of 1 1/2 inchers.  I'm curious to know what firm (assuming you mean "law") would hire you on a contract.  I need a new j-o-b.


----------



## dems4me

sushisamba said:
			
		

> I'm with ya with the high heels, but when my back or feet hurt, I have 2 pair of 1 1/2 inchers.  I'm curious to know what firm (assuming you mean "law") would hire you on a contract.  I need a new j-o-b.




Its rare that you would get hired by any firm outside of an agent.  An agent has you sign a contract.  Just reply to any of them in the washington post or something 99% of them are agents, you pass the agent's tests, they have clients (law firms) and then you pass firm tests, etc... you get in and then you are bound by your agent's contract for any specified period of time that you ahve agreed to.  The problem with dealing with agent is you have to remember their client is the firm, never you.  You really don't get someone that is trying to help you, they are trying to help their cilent.


----------



## sushisamba

dems4me said:
			
		

> Its rare that you would get hired by any firm outside of an agent.  An agent has you sign a contract.  Just reply to any of them in the washington post or something 99% of them are agents, you pass the agent's tests, they have clients (law firms) and then you pass firm tests, etc... you get in and then you are bound by your agent's contract for any specified period of time that you ahve agreed to.  The problem with dealing with agent is you have to remember their client is the firm, never you.  You really don't get someone that is trying to help you, they are trying to help their cilent.


I see said the blind man.  I've gotten jobs at law firms before through agencies, but once I walked inthe door, I belonged to the firm and the agency got paid however they have their contract set up.  Strange that they would make you, an employee, wait for benefits. :shrug:


----------



## dems4me

sushisamba said:
			
		

> I see said the blind man.  I've gotten jobs at law firms before through agencies, but once I walked inthe door, I belonged to the firm and the agency got paid however they have their contract set up.  Strange that they would make you, an employee, wait for benefits. :shrug:




That's the way it USED to be...   Things are different now adays.


----------



## sushisamba

dems4me said:
			
		

> That's the way it USED to be...   Things are different now adays.


Ok.  Maybe I won't look for a new j-o-b.  My back's been killing me!  I may need that insurance soon.  Wish I had some advice for you on your ankle.  Best thing I can suggest is to see a doctor regardless of cost.


----------



## dems4me

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Ok.  Maybe I won't look for a new j-o-b.  My back's been killing me!  I may need that insurance soon.  Wish I had some advice for you on your ankle.  Best thing I can suggest is to see a doctor regardless of cost.



Its not the ankle, ankle's fine..   Will definately get it checked out, I'm just trying to put it off for the time being.  It just feesl like the muscle is pulling off the bone or something -- or something equivalent in the pain range.   It'll be ok, I'm sure its nothing major.   Good luck where ever you go for a new job!


----------



## sushisamba

dems4me said:
			
		

> Its not the ankle, ankle's fine..   Will definately get it checked out, I'm just trying to put it off for the time being.  It just feesl like the muscle is pulling off the bone or something -- or something equivalent in the pain range.   It'll be ok, I'm sure its nothing major.   Good luck where ever you go for a new job!


Thanks.  Out of curiousity, do you know anything good or bad about the firm Mayer Brown Rowe & Maw?


----------



## dems4me

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Out of curiousity, do you know anything good or bad about the firm Mayer Brown Rowe & Maw?



Try going to, if memory serves, its called Thevault, they are in general a good judge of character and you get inside information too.  It costs nothing to be a member. I think its thevault.com, here, I went to that site and searched for them for you... this shoudl be a good place to start, and check the message boards for any firm.  People post annoymously there so you can have an honest look. 
http://thevault.com/search/searchre...71C284F9DF548679D95F4374EA2EE85?keyword=Mayer Nevermind, I think they make you pay now. I'm a member but dont' remember any of my user info.


----------



## sushisamba

I'll check it out.  I like to get feedback from real people.  That's when you find out exactly how a place works, or doesn't.  Thanks!


----------



## dems4me

sushisamba said:
			
		

> I'll check it out.  I like to get feedback from real people.  That's when you find out exactly how a place works, or doesn't.  Thanks!



my gist of it is that they are a pretty firm and "supress" hiring women that are over 40 for a secretary. They like em' young!


----------



## mrweb

dems4me said:
			
		

> my gist of it is that they are a pretty firm and "supress" hiring women that are over 40 for a secretary. They like em' young!


Here's for you... Hope you do well.


----------



## BS Gal

dems4me said:
			
		

> I've been having what I consider to be severe pain in my left leg above the ankle that is incredibly painful. Ankle is ok to touch but anytime I turn my ankle I have extreme pain in my shin (not the ankle) about two inches up from the ankle.  I've had this off and on for the past 6 months and eventually end up immobilized.  The pain even keeps me up at night while elevated or not ... I don't think this is a shin splint because Ithink that is higher up in the shin (below knee cap) and I don't run.  I have no idea what this is or what it could be and have been searching the internet... when I walk now, I just kind of flop the leg instead of bending anything... right leg moves, then left leg is kind of a drag flop beause its just too painful.  I'm in heels so this doesn't get any easier to do when at work.  I can't help but limp because its too painful and I just started a new job and am trying to grin and bear it and walk normal but its just too darned painful   any suggestions?  onlly thing that helped last time I had this was ace bandage compressions but I can't exactly wear one at work.  What the heck is this?


I don't know.  Just ask for Vidocin.


----------



## river rat

*Her dear old friend....*



			
				dems4me said:
			
		

> I've been having what I consider to be severe pain in my left leg above the ankle that is incredibly painful.



....has offered to give a Reiki session, but she won't hear of it.
Will some one  some sense into her please


----------



## teverheart2002

river rat said:
			
		

> ....has offered to give a Reiki session, but she won't hear of it.
> Will some one  some sense into her please


A what???  :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

river rat said:
			
		

> ....has offered to give a Reiki session, but she won't hear of it.
> Will some one  some sense into her please



dems, take the reiki session.


----------



## dems4me

river rat said:
			
		

> ....has offered to give a Reiki session, but she won't hear of it.
> Will some one  some sense into her please



I'll pass on the pseudo scientific, psycho-sematic, energy racing through your palms hogwash.  Yet again, thanks but no thanks


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> I'll pass on the pseudo scientific, psycho-sematic, energy racing through your palms hogwash.  Yet again, thanks but no thanks


I'll take it!


----------



## dems4me

camily said:
			
		

> I'll take it!


----------



## camily

I can get it while I'm on my cool inversion table.


----------



## river rat

*Aint allowed*



			
				camily said:
			
		

> I'll take it!



Too scared to post, cause I might get deleted.


----------



## dems4me

camily said:
			
		

> I can get it while I'm on my cool inversion table.




 Have you used that thing yet?  Does it help?


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> Have you used that thing yet?  Does it help?


Dems, I have to spread some around but I'll hit you when I can.


----------



## mAlice

dems4me said:
			
		

> I'll pass on the pseudo scientific, psycho-sematic, energy racing through your palms hogwash.  Yet again, thanks but no thanks




I bet you believe in god, though.


----------



## dems4me

Again!!! Its happening again.   This time its on the right leg on the side of the leg about two inches up from the ankle.  The pain is excruciating, I'm limping in heels trying not to injure anything, but even sitting its painful, standing its painful as hell and even walking.  Unfortunately its my driving ankle too so any time I had to put the breaks on I felt the pain... I havn't been exercising or running or doing anything out of the ordinary... anyone have any further suggestions or know what causes these reoccuring injuries?  This is becoming very annoying.   Where the last pain was on my leg with the shin splint (?) there's about a 1-2 inch bump/knot right where the injury was... no pain, just a blobulous bump now ... now this one is different leg, and just as painful.   I'm completely frustrated with this


----------



## kwillia

Have you been doing more physical activity than usual lately...:shrug: For example, have you been going for lunch time walks around the tidal basin in order to enjoy the blooms...:shrug:

Sounds like shin splints to me.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> Have you been doing more physical activity than usual lately...:shrug: For example, have you been going for lunch time walks around the tidal basin in order to enjoy the blooms...:shrug:
> 
> Sounds like shin splints to me.




No actually I've done less walking.  I did take some pictures this morning driving in enroute to work but that was it.  Not walking around much at all.  It started hurting this weekend and kept getting worse.  I did't do anything to it   Do you get shin splints on the sides of your legs? This is on the side above the ankle by about 2-3 inches... Do people just get shin splints without any activity?


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> No actually I've done less walking.  I did take some pictures this morning driving in enroute to work but that was it.  Not walking around much at all.  It started hurting this weekend and kept getting worse.  I did't do anything to it   Do you get shin splints on the sides of your legs? This is on the side above the ankle by about 2-3 inches... Do people just get shin splints without any activity?


Naw... don't think it's shin splints. They are usually in the front and come from physical activity.


----------



## itsbob

Eat a lot of fish/ sea food??


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Naw... don't think it's shin splints. They are usually in the front and come from physical activity.


What about poor circulation?  Dems is a smoker, and said she doesn't do a lot of physical activity. :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> What about poor circulation?  Dems is a smoker, and said she doesn't do a lot of physical activity. :shrug:


That's exactly what I'm thinking.... poor circulation... possibly a blood clot.


----------



## Katie

Here is my opinion.

GO TO A DOCTOR!!!!!!

Just deal with the possibility of having a medical expense and do it.

I am telling you from personal experience of leg pains that procastinating and whining about no insurance gets you now where. I had a bad pain in my right leg, I ignored it for 3 days. I had a blood clot in my leg, and a bad cellulitis infection. It knocked me out of work, and into the hospital for a week. I couldn't work for 3 weeks because of that. 

SO..

QYB and see the doctor.


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I'm thinking.... poor circulation... possibly a blood clot.


DVT.. was nice knowing you Dems.. I hope it's quick.


----------



## dems4me

Y'all crack me up sometimes : Its not a blood clot because its very painful, there's no circulation problems that I'm aware of, no discoloration, its more like an injury or something but I havn't done anything to it, nor did I do anything the last time I got one of these and thought it was a shin splint.  Thanks for your suggestions though!  
I'm sedentary for about 14 hours a day and then physical when I get home, whirlwind actually would better describe it when I get home... that would balance out some, and yes, I'm a smoker.


----------



## dems4me

itsbob said:
			
		

> Eat a lot of fish/ sea food??




No, not at all... what's DVT mean?


----------



## mainman

dems4me said:
			
		

> No, not at all... what's DVT mean?


Deep Vein Thrombosis...


----------



## dems4me

Katie said:
			
		

> Here is my opinion.
> 
> GO TO A DOCTOR!!!!!!
> 
> Just deal with the possibility of having a medical expense and do it.
> 
> I am telling you from personal experience of leg pains that procastinating and whining about no insurance gets you now where. I had a bad pain in my right leg, I ignored it for 3 days. I had a blood clot in my leg, and a bad cellulitis infection. It knocked me out of work, and into the hospital for a week. I couldn't work for 3 weeks because of that.
> 
> SO..
> 
> QYB and see the doctor.



Whats QYB?   This is something "reoccuring" if its a blood clot each time, I'd think something would have happened.  It is warm to the touch though so maybe it is cellulitis or something, but I don't have much cellulite by my ankles. :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> Y'all crack me up sometimes : Its not a blood clot because its very painful, there's no circulation problems that I'm aware of, no discoloration, its more like an injury or something but I havn't done anything to it, nor did I do anything the last time I got one of these and thought it was a shin splint.  Thanks for your suggestions though!
> I'm sedentary for about 14 hours a day and then physical when I get home, whirlwind actually would better describe it when I get home... that would balance out some, and yes, I'm a smoker.


Dems, you have some misconceptions... we are being serious.

Deep Vein Thrombosis 

What Is Deep Vein Thrombosis?

Deep vein thrombosis (throm-BO-sis) is a blood clot that forms in a vein deep in the body. Most deep vein clots occur in the lower leg or thigh. They also can occur in other parts of the body.

If a clot in a vein breaks off and travels through your bloodstream, it can lodge in your lung. This is called pulmonary embolism (PUL-mo-ner-e EM-bo-lizm), which is a very serious condition that can cause death. Blood clots in the thigh are usually more likely to break off and cause pulmonary embolism than clots in the lower leg or other parts of the body. 

A blood clot also can occur in veins that are close to the surface of the skin. This type of blood clot is called superficial venous thrombosis or phlebitis (fle-BI-tis). Blood clots in superficial veins are not dangerous because they can’t travel to the lungs. 

What Are the Signs and Symptoms of Deep Vein Thrombosis and of Pulmonary Embolism?

It is important to see a doctor right away if you have symptoms of deep vein thrombosis or pulmonary embolism. Deep vein thrombosis can cause very serious complications if not treated.

Deep Vein Thrombosis

Only about half of the people with deep vein thrombosis have symptoms. The symptoms *may include:

Swollen area of the leg. 
Pain or tenderness in the leg. The pain is usually in one leg and may be felt only when standing or walking. Increased warmth in the area of the leg that is swollen or in pain. *
Red or discolored skin. 


Who Is At Risk for Deep Vein Thrombosis?

Many factors may increase your risk for deep vein thrombosis: 

Having an inherited blood clotting disorder 
Having slowed blood flow—resulting from injury, surgery, or immobilization—in a deep vein 
Having cancer and undergoing treatment for it 
Having other medical conditions, such as varicose veins 
Sitting for a long period of time, for example, on a long trip in a car or on an airplane 
Pregnancy, especially the first 6 weeks after giving birth 
Being over age 60 (although deep vein thrombosis can occur in any age group) 
Being overweight 
Taking birth control pills or hormone therapy, including for postmenopausal symptoms 
Having a central venous catheter, which accounts for almost 1 in 10 cases 
Your risk for deep vein clots increases if you have several risk factors at the same time. For example, a woman with an inherited condition for clotting who also takes birth control pills has an even higher risk to have a blood clot.


----------



## Katie

Cellulitis is a infection of the upper layer of skin.

What is cellulitis?
Cellulitis is a skin infection caused by bacteria. The infection extends into the tissues below the outer layer of skin (subcutaneous tissue). It most often develops anywhere the skin has been broken—often from a cut, burn, or an insect bite. The infection spreads from the skin to underlying tissues. In severe cases, it can spread quickly, within hours or days. Cellulitis is usually not contagious.

What causes cellulitis?
Cellulitis is caused by bacteria (usually Streptococcus or Staphylococcus). Some people are at risk for infection by other types of bacteria that result in cellulitis. At-risk groups include people with impaired immune systems and people who handle fish, meat, poultry, or soil without using gloves


NOT Cellulite which is dimply fat.


----------



## kwillia

dems, you have several of the symptoms for DVT and you do have circulation problems because of your smoking and high blood pressure. 


> Key Points
> 
> Deep vein thrombosis is a blood clot that forms in a vein deep in the body.
> 
> Deep vein clots can break off into the bloodstream and travel to the lungs. A blood clot in the lung is called a pulmonary embolism, and it is a very serious condition that can cause death.
> 
> Deep vein clots in the thigh are more likely to travel to the lungs than are those in the lower leg.
> 
> Having any one of several risk factors can increase your chances of deep vein thrombosis. Having several risk factors at one time increases those chances even more.
> 
> Only about half the people with deep vein clots have symptoms.
> 
> If you have symptoms of a deep vein clot or risk factors for developing one, your doctor will examine you to determine if you have a clot.
> 
> Simple, painless tests can be performed to identify the presence and location of a clot.
> 
> The main goals in treating deep vein thrombosis are to:
> 
> Stop the clot from getting bigger
> Prevent the clot from breaking off in your vein and moving to your lungs
> Reduce your chance of having another blood clot
> Medicines are used to prevent and treat deep vein thrombosis. Anticoagulants are the most common medicines used. They are also known as blood thinners.


----------



## BadGirl

We are not doctors, Dems.  You should go and seek the professional input from someone who has actually gone to medical school and knows far more than we do about medicine.  My knowledge of medical issues comes from watching ER, and I sure as heck wouldn't compromise my health by what I've learned from watching television.


----------



## Katie

BadGirl said:
			
		

> We are not doctors, Dems.  You should go and seek the professional input from someone who has actually gone to medical school and knows far more than we do about medicine.  My knowledge of medical issues comes from watching ER, and I sure as heck wouldn't compromise my health by what I've learned from watching television.



 

Just go to the dr.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

dems4me said:
			
		

> Y'all crack me up sometimes : Its not a blood clot because its very painful, there's no circulation problems that I'm aware of, no discoloration, its more like an injury or something but I havn't done anything to it, nor did I do anything the last time I got one of these and thought it was a shin splint.  Thanks for your suggestions though!
> I'm sedentary for about 14 hours a day and then physical when I get home, whirlwind actually would better describe it when I get home... that would balance out some, and yes, I'm a smoker.


You make no sense, dems.  A blood clood (or DVT) would be painful.  And how do you figure smoking doesn't cause circulatory problems?


----------



## dems4me

OK Thanks! If its still bothering me tomorrow, I'll get it checked out!!   I was just starting to save up money 

Thanks again!!! 

BTW, I'm not "at risk" for DVT, only sedentary job M-F and that's it... the rest I'm fine.  

Thanks!


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> dems, you have several of the symptoms for DVT and you do have circulation problems because of your smoking and high blood pressure.




I just see the smoking and sedentary stuff, didn't see high blood pressure on there... is this something that's reoccurs in people?  I'm trying to read this but everytime I pull it up admin walks around


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> OK Thanks! If its still bothering me tomorrow, I'll get it checked out!!   I was just starting to save up money
> 
> Thanks again!!!
> 
> BTW, I'm not "at risk" for DVT, only sedentary job M-F and that's it... the rest I'm fine.
> 
> Thanks!


dems, being sedentary 14 hours a day M-F is enough to allow the formation of DVT. We aren't joking with you. 3 of the 4 symptoms described from that one website alone match your symptoms.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

dems4me said:
			
		

> :  I was just starting to save up money


How difficult is it to come up with a $20 copay, assuming you have insurance?


----------



## dems4me

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> How difficult is it to come up with a $20 copay, assuming you have insurance?



I have to wait 90 days here with this firm before any benefits kick in. After that I'm worried insurance will say its pre-existing then have to wait 8 months.


----------



## Katie

dems4me said:
			
		

> OK Thanks! If its still bothering me tomorrow, I'll get it checked out!!   I was just starting to save up money
> 
> Thanks again!!!
> 
> BTW, I'm not "at risk" for DVT, only sedentary job M-F and that's it... the rest I'm fine.
> 
> Thanks!



My job was only sedentary for 8 hours a day.  Sitting in an office chair is not the best for legs either. Why do you think people on long plane rides are at risk. 

I was very active when this hit. I was biking 10 miles a day on trails, working with my horses in the afternoon, and so on.

ARE you always this stubborn when it comes to taking care of yourself properly?


----------



## dems4me

Katie said:
			
		

> My job was only sedentary for 8 hours a day. I was very active when this hit. I was biking 10 miles a day on trails, working with my horses in the afternoon, and so on.




Ok Thanks everyone   If pain persists tomorrow I'm getting it checked, I've already informed admin. of this.  On top of being out sick yesterday  I'm not sure this flew well, but I am sedentary from 6:30am - 8:00-8:30 pm between 8.5 of work (without ot) and then 5 hours commuting. Thanks!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

dems4me said:
			
		

> I have to wait 90 days here with this firm before any benefits kick in. After that I'm worried insurance will say its pre-existing then have to wait 8 months.


Then wait your 90 days and QYB. :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> I just see the smoking and sedentary stuff, didn't see high blood pressure on there... is this something that's reoccurs in people?  I'm trying to read this but everytime I pull it up admin walks around


Dems, you have high blood pressure issues enough that it needs to be treated with medication. This alone should tell you you have cirulation issues. Poor circulation results in higher blood pressure. Yes, you getting reoccurring cases of this "mysterious pain" can be a sign of DVT. Blood clots could eventually break down on their own and that could be why it went away on it's own last time. However, blot clots can also suddenly grow into a massive clot or a blood clot or pieces of it could break away and get lodged elsewhere like your heart or lungs, causing a heart attack, or your brain, causing a stroke. If you do in fact have DVT issues and do not seek medical help, itsbob is right... you may in fact drop dead at some point.

As several have tried to tell you, we are not doctors. We do not know for a fact that it is DVT causing your pain. But you seem to be trivializing it when it could very well be something serious and life threatening.


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dems, you have high blood pressure issues enough that it needs to be treated with medication. This alone should tell you you have cirulation issues. Poor circulation results in higher blood pressure. Yes, you getting reoccurring cases of this "mysterious pain" can be a sign of DVT. Blood clots could eventually break down on their own and that could be why it went away on it's own last time. However, blot clots can also suddenly grow into a massive clot or a blood clot or pieces of it could break away and get lodged elsewhere like your heart or lungs, causing a heart attack, or your brain, causing a stroke. If you do in fact have DVT issues and do not seek medical help, itsbob is right... you may in fact drop dead at some point.
> 
> As several have tried to tell you, we are not doctors. We do not know for a fact that it is DVT causing your pain. But you seem to be trivializing it when it could very well be something serious and life threatening.


LISTEN TO KWILLIA!!


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dems, you have high blood pressure issues enough that it needs to be treated with medication. This alone should tell you you have cirulation issues. Poor circulation results in higher blood pressure. Yes, you getting reoccurring cases of this "mysterious pain" can be a sign of DVT. Blood clots could eventually break down on their own and that could be why it went away on it's own last time. However, blot clots can also suddenly grow into a massive clot or a blood clot or pieces of it could break away and get lodged elsewhere like your heart or lungs, causing a heart attack, or your brain, causing a stroke. If you do in fact have DVT issues and do not seek medical help, itsbob is right... you may in fact drop dead at some point.
> 
> As several have tried to tell you, we are not doctors. We do not know for a fact that it is DVT causing your pain. But you seem to be trivializing it when it could very well be something serious and life threatening.



OK Thanks!!! Maybe that's what that bump is on my leg in the front, no pain, its just at the location of where it hurt the time before last when I had this... I thought it was scar tissue build up from a shin splint or somethign and it doesn't hurt when you push it.  Everyone I asked said it was shin splints even though I don't run or walk alot, shin splings just didn't see like the culprit.  Thanks for all y'all's help!  I'll QYB and get this checked if pain persists tomorrow.   I'm going out to lunch at Cosi's which is a bit of a walk, with some coworker friends here and maybe the walk will loosen the muscle up if its just a sprained muscle or something.  I'll definately look into this!


----------



## CMC122

You are so unbOlievablly hard headed


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> You are so unbOlievablly hard headed



I know... its one of my many defects   Or I can blame it on my Irish roots.


----------



## Katie

CMC122 said:
			
		

> You are so unbOlievablly hard headed


----------



## dems4me

Katie said:
			
		

>




No, I just tend not to think the worst, but in honesty, I've had bad headache so for three weeks, throwign up for two days and yesterday my vision was completly cloudy on top of this leg pain ... so maybe it really is something I should look into... Sometimes I just need that extra "push" to get it checked out.  I'm not big on doctors or health and feel short of death, you can get whatever you need over the counter   Thanks everyone for the push !!


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> No, I just tend not to think the worst, but in honesty, I've had bad headache so for three weeks, throwign up for two days and yesterday my vision was completly cloudy on top of this leg pain ...


Dems, are you still treating your high blood pressure or by chance did you decide to quit the docs and medication because of losing your insurance...


----------



## sushisamba

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dems, are you still treating your high blood pressure or by chance did you decide to quit the docs and medication because of losing your insurance...


  Also, if you're on the pill and you're smoking AND your 35 or older, that increases your risk for blod clots, heart disease and stroke.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dems, are you still treating your high blood pressure or by chance did you decide to quit the docs and medication because of losing your insurance...



 You know me too well  
I quit drinking and only have one or two drinks a week if that... and my bp seems fine after I made that change last spring and lost some weight.  I gradually took myself off, dr. was ok with it (months after the fact when I mentioned it) and said to keep it closely monitored though.   BP as far as I know of is under control now   A good thing!   Havn't checked it lately though, maybe thats connected - will check when I get home.  Thanks!


----------



## kwillia

I quit.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> I quit.




  Thanks!  I'll post on here when I figure out what this is after I see dr. just for the future in case anyone else has these symptoms, although not doctors, it may help someone else in the future.    Thanks K!


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> I just tend not to think


:fixed:


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> :fixed:


And that's why you like me soo much


----------



## aps45819

kwillia said:
			
		

> I quit.


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

>




: Y'all crack me up sometimes!


----------



## sushisamba

dems4me said:
			
		

> : Y'all crack me up sometimes!


Sounds like these people know you and care about you.  If not for yourself, you should see a doctor and report back to put their minds at ease.     Good luck.  My fingers are crossed that it's something insignificant and easily treatable.


----------



## dems4me

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Sounds like these people know you and care about you.



: 


j/k I think some really do actually. 




			
				sushisamba said:
			
		

> If not for yourself, you should see a doctor and report back to put their minds at ease.     Good luck.  My fingers are crossed that it's something insignificant and easily treatable.




I'm sure its something insignificant, I'm not that old or anything.  I think overall I'm just scared its an autoimmune disease related kind of thing.  My mother has a slew of them, I saw a dr. about 3 years ago and we did tests and he said I was prone to getting them as well and that I had degenerative joint disease in my back already (thats not a big deal to me)  ... she got incapacitated with loads of autoimmune diseases when she was about 40, I just hope this odd and bizarre leg pain crap isn't related to that and I guess no news is good news in a denial kind of way.  It'll get checked eventually but that means lots of testing, blood work, MRIs,  and basically lots of money that woudl be better dealt with when I have my insurance back. 
I really didn't consider blood clot stuff or what else it could be, circulatory, high bood pressure related, DVT, etc.. so I thought I'd throw my symptoms out and see what else it could be. Then sometimes I don't know if folks are serious or just joking trying to get me in a panic or something. 

Without autoimmune diseases and heredity being a factor, I was just wondering what this could be because it may just as well not be remotely related.  Othewise I'm healthy and fine, give or take high blood pressure, back, and asthma.


----------



## Katie

dems4me said:
			
		

> :
> I think overall I'm just scared its an autoimmune disease related kind of thing.  My mother has a slew of them, I saw a dr. about 3 years ago and we did tests and he said I was prone to getting them as well and that I had degenerative joint disease in my back already (thats not a big deal to me)  ... she got incapacitated with loads of autoimmune diseases when she was about 40, I just hope this odd and bizarre leg pain crap isn't related to that and I guess no news is good news in a denial kind of way.  It'll get checked eventually but that means lots of testing, blood work, MRIs,  and basically lots of money that woudl be better dealt with when I have my insurance back.
> I really didn't consider blood clot stuff or what else it could be, circulatory, high bood pressure related, DVT, etc.. so I thought I'd throw my symptoms out and see what else it could be. Then sometimes I don't know if folks are serious or just joking trying to get me in a panic or something.



NO I am not trying to get you in a panic. I think you are being way to relaxed about the whole thing IF you have autoimmune disorders in your family medical history. Oh and a age thing, autoimmune disorders don't pay attention to age. I know a guy up in Mass, that had lupus at umm..18 and it has gotten worse every year.


----------



## dems4me

Katie said:
			
		

> NO I am not trying to get you in a panic. I think you are being way to relaxed about the whole thing IF you have autoimmune disorders in your family medical history. Oh and a age thing, autoimmune disorders don't pay attention to age. I know a guy up in Mass, that had lupus at umm..18 and it has gotten worse every year.




Thanks... she has lupus too and showgrins, crohns, fibermyalgai (sp?) and a slew of others and all of this on top of emphasema and lugging oxygen tanks. She'll be 53 or 54 this year in October.  The put her on steriod stuff about 8 or 9 years ago and she got big, really, really big, about 200 lb weight gain with it.

I dont' know that I'm be way too relaxed, I'm at work and can't really do anything about it right here and now :shrug:  It'll get checked when I can.   If its still as painful, it'll get checked tomorrow afterwork.  Thanks!   If its something he wants to get all the tests done for, and blood work etc... I'll ask the dr. if its something that can wait until mid May, I'll follow his instructions.   Thanks!   I'm done.   No more   Will post when I figure out from dr what this crap is.


----------



## itsbob

dems4me said:
			
		

> :
> 
> 
> j/k I think some really do actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure its something insignificant, I'm not that old or anything.  I think overall I'm just scared its an autoimmune disease related kind of thing.  My mother has a slew of them, I saw a dr. about 3 years ago and we did tests and he said I was prone to getting them as well and that I had degenerative joint disease in my back already (thats not a big deal to me)  ... she got incapacitated with loads of autoimmune diseases when she was about 40, I just hope this odd and bizarre leg pain crap isn't related to that and I guess no news is good news in a denial kind of way.  It'll get checked eventually but that means lots of testing, blood work, MRIs,  and basically lots of money that woudl be better dealt with when I have my insurance back.
> I really didn't consider blood clot stuff or what else it could be, circulatory, high bood pressure related, DVT, etc.. so I thought I'd throw my symptoms out and see what else it could be. Then sometimes I don't know if folks are serious or just joking trying to get me in a panic or something.
> 
> Without autoimmune diseases and heredity being a factor, I was just wondering what this could be because it may just as well not be remotely related.  Othewise I'm healthy and fine, give or take high blood pressure, back, and asthma.




DVT has NOTHING to do with how aged and infirmed you are.. The reporter from CNN died in Iraq from DVT he was in his mid thirties I think.. my Dad was med-evaced out of Vietnam for the same thing at the age of 38, LUCKILY my dad had some damn good medics that recognized what it was, and treated it, and got him to medical help in time.. You can get a DVT from flying in a plane, sitting still for 6 - 8 hours.

You get the warning signs of having a DVT, I think that's all the warning you get... You throw a clot the next warning is your heart stops.


----------



## dems4me

itsbob said:
			
		

> DVT has NOTHING to do with how aged and infirmed you are.. The reporter from CNN died in Iraq from DVT he was in his mid thirties I think.. my Dad was med-evaced out of Vietnam for the same thing at the age of 38, LUCKILY my dad had some damn good medics that recognized what it was, and treated it, and got him to medical help in time.. You can get a DVT from flying in a plane, sitting still for 6 - 8 hours.
> 
> You get the warning signs of having a DVT, I think that's all the warning you get... You throw a clot the next warning is your heart stops.




OK thanks


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> Again!!! Its happening again. The pain is excruciating, I'm limping in heels trying not to injure anything, but even sitting its painful, standing its painful as hell and even walking.





			
				dems4me said:
			
		

> I've had bad headache so for three weeks, throwing up for two days and yesterday my vision was completly cloudy on top of this leg pain ...





			
				dems4me said:
			
		

> I'm sure its something insignificant,  Othewise I'm healthy and fine, give or take high blood pressure, back, and asthma.


:trainwreck:


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> :trainwreck:



BTW, I did get in contact with my proctologist over lunch, he said they've located your head


----------



## mainman

dems4me said:
			
		

> BTW, I did get in contact with my proctologist over lunch, he said they've located your head


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> BTW, I did get in contact with my proctologist over lunch, he said they've located your head


 We know that isn't true, you don't go to doctors, they be scary.
 I think a proctologist would have better luck finding the head of the person responsible for the ramblings I quoted.


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> We know that isn't true, you don't go to doctors, they be scary.
> I think a proctologist would have better luck finding the head of the person responsible for the ramblings I quoted.




Well Asp dearest, I find it odd you'd make that statement after you told me you couldn't do the poker run because of a massive hemmroidal problem 

Although admittedly Asp, if that was the case with me as you've diagnosed,  it certianly would explain the headachs and clouded vision I have now wouldn't it.


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> Well Asp dearest, I find it odd you'd make that statement after you told me you couldn't do the poker run because of a massive hemmroidal problem


What the he!! are you talking about?


----------



## dems4me

aps45819 said:
			
		

> What the he!! are you talking about?




:  Gotcha! :


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> :  Gotcha! :


only in your dreams.


----------



## aps45819

and my nightmares


----------



## dems4me

feelings mutual


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The Love Boat
> soon will be making another run.
> The Love Boat promises something for everyone.
> Set a course for adventure,
> Your mind on a new romance.
> 
> Love won't hurt anymore
> It's an open smile on a friendly shore.
> 
> It's Looooove!
> Welcome aboard - It's Looooove!



Yes, and what the pair we'd make, him all grizzly on a bike and me throwing clots 

I don't think he can handle all the


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> I don't think he can handle all the


Why would I want to?


----------



## K_Jo

dems4me said:
			
		

> Yes, and what the pair we'd make, him all grizzly on a bike *and me throwing clots*
> 
> I don't think he can handle all the


----------



## mainman

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


That does sound a tad bit on the unsavory side don't it?


----------



## dems4me

Much better today   wrapped it up last night, rested and elevated it and popped loads of advil... so far soo good, just a tinge of pain when I twist or something... lets hope its gone for good   Thanks for all the helpful suggestions!


----------



## Katie

dems4me said:
			
		

> Much better today   wrapped it up last night, rested and elevated it and popped loads of advil... so far soo good, just a tinge of pain when I twist or something... lets hope its gone for good   Thanks for all the helpful suggestions!



   

SO what are you going to do about it when it starts hurting again?

Did you make the appt, or still doing the self-treatment thing?


----------



## bresamil

Katie said:
			
		

> SO what are you going to do about it when it starts hurting again?
> 
> Did you make the appt, or still doing the self-treatment thing?




Dems, I know you're waiting for insurance, but from the things you've posted you need a COMPLETE PHYSICAL plus appropriate testing.  I know you are concerned you may be following in your mother's footsteps, but avoidance will not make these conditions go away.  Better to understand exactly what is wrong and treat it properly.

And yes everyone, I know.


----------

